# Cobra Grass



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I've seen pictures of a plant that Amano uses in his tanks that he just calls "cobra grass". I am wondering if anyone can tell me what the scientific name of this plant is, and maybe where to find some info....

Thanks
Irish


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

is that the plant that looks like the shorter version of hair grass?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Lilaeopsis spp.
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=125&category=genus&spec=Lilaeopsis


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

From the pics in his books I would say Lileapsis brasiliansis


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive been trying to get this stuff for some time with no luck..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a good picture of some..


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

heres a good pic i took:


----------



## slowhand35 (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice pic


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool thanks all. Anyone know where I can get some? That thread makes it sound like I should be able to get it almost anywhere.....

Irish


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have pots of it available shoo t me a pm


----------

